# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Vibratone

## unknownm

Al een aantal topic gelezen wat Vibratone betreft.
Ikzelf ben ook way2heavy, en wil uiteraard afvallen!
Ik ben 1.78m en mijn gewicht *was* 103, en nog op een jonge leeftijd van maar 17 jaar.
Na een maandje gezonder eten, activiteit,
ben ik 12 kilo afgevallen, dus weeg nu nog 91,
Maar hij wilt er maar niet onderkomen. na vanalles proberen..
zelf heb ik last van mannenborsten:S (best erg, afschuwelijk wil er vanaf!)
Dus vandaar dat ik even deze topic aanmaak..
Vibratone.. Werkt deze echt? Ikzelf wil hem meteen gaan bestellen.
Maar ik weet niet of mijn mams er tevreden mee is en akkoord gaat (ze gelooft niet in die reclame sprookjes)

Dus alle reacties zijn welkom

Alvast bedankt,

Best Regards,
unknownm

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de vibratone (niet die van tv maar het is exact hetzelfde apparaat; Slendermax (gekocht voor ong 50 euro bij de Makro in Belgie) heet de gordel en er zit tevens een warmtefunctie op..is dat bij de vibratone ook het geval??) en gebruik hem regelmatig...
Ik ga je niet zeggen dat het een wonderapparaat is en dat je er qua omtrek veel mee verliest,maar ik ben er dol op omdat het:
1. goed aanvoelt (ik krijg een 'strakker' gevoel) en 
2. het is heerlijk ontspannend en het geeft mij (vind ik toch) een goede spiermassage...wat voor mij ideaal is aangezien ik niets van sport kan doen wegens ziekte (CVS).

grtjs Agnes

----------

